# Royd Prior driver replacement



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Recently found a pair of these at a garage sale for $30! My excitement got them into the car and off the lot before I could take a close look but it appears that the drivers have been replaced with common 8 inchers.
An idea on where I can find something closer, if not a perfect match, to the originals?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What model are they? 
If you cannot find the model number then a picture may help to identify them from here:- http://www.boxsoft.net/sites/royd/main.htm


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

The manufacturer is Royd Audio. The model name is the Prior. 

http://www.hifiengine.com/gallery/images/royd-prior-without-grills.shtml

http://theartofsound.net/forum/showthread.php?5381-alfieboys-bits/page2
(scroll down for photos)

The company is done but the site mentioned Vifa drivers.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The specs of the driver are as per below.
8" Driver
50 litre enclosure
89bB 1watt at 1 metre
Peak power 150 Watts
Nominal power 80 Watts
8Ω impedance
Crossover 4kHz
And it looks like it is tuned to 42 Hz


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are a couple available at parts express that are close to what you need. eg the Goldwood GW-8003/8 8" Full Range Driver w/Whizzer is very close although it is 2 dB less efficient and you mau need to adjust the tweeter.
Do you have a price range that you are looking at?


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again. As the cabinets in their current state were only $30, I can afford to get descent replacement woofers for them. I am in Canada so I'll try to look for a dealer this side of the duty/customs line. I've heard that these were great speakers when original so I hope I can do them justice by getting new parts. 

With a full range driver like that Goldwood, would the adjustment be made to the x-over frequency or amplification going to the tweeter?

Big help!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Great score! Can you post some pics of your new speakers?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

jerry123 said:


> Thanks again. As the cabinets in their current state were only $30, I can afford to get descent replacement woofers for them. I am in Canada so I'll try to look for a dealer this side of the duty/customs line. I've heard that these were great speakers when original so I hope I can do them justice by getting new parts.
> 
> With a full range driver like that Goldwood, would the adjustment be made to the x-over frequency or amplification going to the tweeter?
> 
> Big help!


With the Goldwood you would need to drop the tweeter output by 2 dB. Let us know when you find a suitable driver as it depends on which one you finally go for.


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry, 

I'm a big fan of Royd speakers and saw your resto thread. The 8" Mid/Bass used in the Prior was a modified Vifa m21w made in Denmark and also used in many other designs(not rare).

The Tweeter is a SkanSpeak D2010. All Royd's were hand-built by Joe Akroyd himself! Good luck with the restoration, well worth the effort.

Kind Regards, Aaron.


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Update!

So I'm back at it after all this time. I've installed a set of Vifa M21W's (Thanks for the info crippsy!)
Next I just need the rest of the system!

I'm looking at getting a Yaqin MC-10L tube amp (which I hope will be a good match) along with a U-Turn Orbit with an acrylic platter.
Not sure on the phono stage yet but looking to keep things cheap.

All told, the whole system is coming in around $1200 which is spectacular in regards to what I've heard about these components. Just can't wait to hear them together myself! 

Thanks for all the info. I'll put up some pictures of the Royds soon. 
Also, if anyone knows where I might be able to find a Royd front badge, I'm missing one.


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry, 

I'm pleased to hear your making progress with the Royds. Provided you have the correct M21w's 8ohm, power value(magnet size) they were fitted as stock of the shelf pairs. 

The modification Joe Ackroyd (Mr.Royd) made on this model was mounting the speaker basket in a cotton bag to provide the correct bass attenuation.

It just so happens I'm currently working on a pair of Royd Abbots(6.5 inch version) and will let you know my progress with different cloth weights and densities I'm experimenting with. 

Indecently, I mounted the drivers without damping and although pleasing, the sound lacked PRAT (pace, rhythm and timing) associated with Royd products.

Best of luck, happy to field any questions regarding the rebuild, Aaron.


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Weird! Is the cotton thing a regular modification that manufacturers do? Never heard of that. Definitely le me know how that goes for you!


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

I have seen this method used by Tannoy and some vintage Goodmans designs(Joe Akroyd worked at Goodmans in the 60's).


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry, once I've clocked up 5 posts(forum rules) I'll post an image for you.


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a before and after. Haven't been able to test them out yet but they sure look better!


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry, Your Priors really look the part with the new drivers! I'm sure they sound great too, those are higher spec Skan-speak tweeters than fitted to my Abbots. I will try and post an image of the basket damping for you.


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Link to a thread discussing the later RR3 model using same damping technique:

http://www.audiochews.com/discussion/comment/23557/#Comment_23557


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Image provided by a Swedish dealer with a pair of factory fresh Abbot drivers, Shame they cost to much!


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

So my Priors are really sounding sweet after having a few hours on them! Granted, I'm running them off an Alesis RA-100 until my Yaqin MC-10L arrives in the mail. 

Really curious about the cloth backing though. My new LF drivers are rated at 90db sensitivity where as the originals are were 87db if I remember right. The bass sounds nice but I'm sure it could be a bit tighter. How are you fixing the cloth around the cages? Hot glue or something similar? Let me know how you're coming along with your Abbots!


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Crippsy, just wanted to check in, any further info on your project?


----------



## crippsy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry, I got hold of a pair of almost same spec. SEAS drivers for my beaten up Abbots and was keen to hear them. I mounted them as they came without any damping and tried them out, sounded OK but overblown box type bass, Absent was the Royd signature PRAT (Pace Rythem And Timing).

So, with a meter of plain cotton twill from the soft furnishing dept. at Ikea I lined the basket before screwing the driver back in place, then trimmed the excess cloth with a blade. The sound was much improved, but still needs some refinement.

As seen in the pictures of original factory efforts a black sealant was used around the edge where you would normally find a foam rubber gasket in conventional designs. Black sealant is also used where the speaker terminals pierce the fabric so input leads can attach.

Once the baskets are properly sealed, I'm certain the speakers will begin to sound as intended. One thing that stuck in my head was how to match the weight and density of the original cloth? Held up to daylight it is almost like black-out drapes. I wonder if Mr Royd used-up some old curtains for the damping and may not have paid too much attention to their composition! 

All the Best and please post some images of your progress, Aaron.


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Good to hear your still experimenting. I installed my Vifa's as is and have been very pleased, considering haven't heard them any other way. My room is not treated and there is a bit of bass build up in my sitting position but it sounds great still. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's some pics of my current setup:

Uturn Orbit turntable
Yaqin MC10L amp
Royd Prior's 

Sounds good to me!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats.  Those are nice speakers and a nice set up over all.


----------

